
Show HN: Antdsite – A document generator based on Ant Design and GatsbyJsg - wangyi7099
https://antdsite.yvescoding.org
======
wangyi7099
Antdsite is a document generator based on Ant Design and GatsbyJs. You can
write document via Antdsite and generate static html files.

It is originly modified from Ant Design Pro Site:
[https://pro.ant.design/](https://pro.ant.design/) and I make it
configuarable.

The features:

You can use Ant Design out of box.

You can use JSX in markdown.

You can custom themes. See:
[https://antdsite.yvescoding.org/guide/theme](https://antdsite.yvescoding.org/guide/theme)

You can also custom theme color. See:
[https://antdsite.yvescoding.org/default-theme-
config/#cutom-...](https://antdsite.yvescoding.org/default-theme-
config/#cutom-theme-color)

